# Battlebots Calgary



## Jwest7788 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey Guys,

A buddy of mine and I have been talking about building a battlebot ( 



 )

We're talking about making a backyard arena and having some (man-child, destructive,) fun.

We don't have any experience with robotics at all, but have decided it will be a fun project.

This thread is to see if anyone else would be interested if we put together a little competition. Anyone who wants to participate will also be helping to figure the rules (max $ spend?, weight limits? 

We're talking about a year from now, next summer to give everyone time.

What do you guys think?


----------



## kylemp (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd be into that for sure


----------



## Alexander (Jul 28, 2016)

I would be interested but it sounds expensive. Could be cheap if  we use a car battery and wheelchair parts. But that would make for a monster battlebot lol.  Ah what the hell count me in! I have tons of experience building big RC vehicles gas buggies, nitro boats and 2-stroke planes. Haha I made this when I was in high school from my dads string trimmer. He still wants the motor back and  it has been 11 years.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hah, that thing is awesome!

With regard to costs, we could setup teams, that's always an option. Maybe 2-3 man teams per bot maybe? Or if people want to go in solo thats fine too?

Any thoughts on max spend, max weight etc? or should we just wing it?


----------



## kylemp (Jul 28, 2016)

Well if we just wing it, chances are pretty good I'll use a 3 ton chassis and a cat diesel or something along those lines.. So rules are a good idea.
Turns out the battlebots rules are a max of 250lbs, which should be good unless someone wants to use an engine in theirs..


----------



## Alexander (Jul 28, 2016)

250lbs is lots. Check out the rules on the battlebots website and see if there is anything you disagree with. It all looks reasonable to me.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 28, 2016)

I've heard from a buddy involved in scholastic level robotics competition that battle-bots' are not for the faint of wallet. I guess if you just want to have devious backyard fun with kludge parts, that's different game. But I suspect the contest bots spendy. This article mentions 10K...and I get the impression somebody 'knows' the shop owner :/
http://globalnews.ca/news/2582608/saskatoon-team-prepping-for-tv-appearance-on-abcs-battlebots/


----------

